# DOJ plan: Clemency after 10 years?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*DOJ plan: Clemency after 10 years?*



_Reuters_
*JUSTICE DEPARTMENT ANNOUNCES* new guidelines to allow certain prisoners who already have served at least 10 years in prison to apply for release.
*OPINION: Holder's needs a pardon after clemency message disaster*


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Its an insurance plan for a the presidential administration, because they know they are you all going to end up in prison when the public finds out what they're really up to.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe, just maybe, it's being done to make room for an Illegal Alien round-up?
Or-conservatives...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Krauthammer: Justice Department clemency initiative is 'lawlessness'*

Published April 23, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook129 Twitter188 Gplus0









Charles Krauthammer told viewers Wednesday on "Special Report with Bret Baier" that a new Department of Justice plan to offer clemency to thousands of nonviolent federal inmates is "lawlessness" on the part of the Obama administration.
On Wednesday, Deputy Attorney General James Cole unveiled the plan offering a path to release for potentially thousands of federal inmates -- most jailed on drug charges -- provided they meet a specific set of criteria. Among the steps: the offenders must have been convicted of a nonviolent crime with no links to organized crime and have served at least 10 years of their sentence with good conduct. The applicant must also be someone subject to a "substantially lower sentence" for the crime under current federal law.

Proponents argue the move puts the current prison population more in line with current sentencing guidelines, and helps address the problem of overcrowding; there are currently 216,000 individuals incarcerated in federal facilities across the country.
Krauthammer, a syndicated columnist and Fox News contributor, said that it's not so much the plan that's problematic, but the Obama administration's pattern of behavior regarding many policy changes.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-initiative-is-lawlessness/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on folks, they know they need the votes so let's let em all out.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Why does crack have stricter sentences than powder? Because yuppies and stockbrokers weren't slaughtering eachother by the thousands in drive-bys. Get fucked Holder. Its not about race, its about reality.


----------

